

Simkl: It’s Time to Build a Better TV, Anime, Movie Watchlist and Tracker - skipass
http://simkl.com/

======
SideburnsOfDoom
I hear the words "It's time to build a better ... tracker" and right away the
author is at a disadvantage - they have an uphill battle to convince me again
that there is a benefit to being tracked.

~~~
cake
At first I thought it was about a torrent tracker...

------
guillermin
Third time this project is on HN frontpage in 2 days... and it's nothing
special. They should sell their online marketing knowledge instead.

------
mallin
Though it's certainly a valuable number to know, I'm not sure a huge "TIME
WASTED WATCHING TV: x DAYS" is what people want from a TV watchlist. (Whereas
this would be a valuable feature in a productivity app.)

~~~
Spittie
I'd though so, but I have a friend that run a similar site, and he told me
that this was one of the most request features.

Sure, the choice of wording is unfortunate. "Wasted" is a negative word, I
think "Time spent watching TV" would work better.

------
SchizoDuckie
Why would you pay money for something that's a definite nice to have? Who pays
money to have their stuff tracked?

I've built DuckieTV for this (and more,
[http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV](http://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV)
). No need for a kickstarter, no need for donations, and no need to
automatically hook all those services into eachother. You just click an icon
and it's marked the thing as watched.

Am I really missing something obvious that this product does?

~~~
skipass
How often do you forget to click on your icon? To be able to do it
automatically should be much nicer, don't you think?

You don't pay money for tracked stuff. You pay for the ability to has this
opportunity + your personal profile, lists, recomendation etc.

Just imho

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Much nicer is a really big word for some scrobbling and suggestions.

I pay money for tracked stuff you say, but they're basically tracking what
trakt.tv already does, hooking into their recommendation engine, and then
serving the result in some nice sauce.

I think marketingwise this is brilliant, but I would never pay money for it.
As said above, this is a nice to have feature on top of a lot of other things.
Content availability being the most important IMO.

------
shaunpud
Always interesting to see the stats on those bitly links, just append a + to
the end of the url. [http://bit.ly/TVTracker+](http://bit.ly/TVTracker+)

------
nikolak
I don't see how this is different and/or better than trakt.tv. And what the
hell does "automatically track what you're watching" mean. 3rd party software?
Like xbmc+trakt plugin?

I also don't like how wherever you click on that website, including the search
box, you're redirected to kickstarter campaign.

~~~
skipass
Trakt

\- doesn't detect what you are watching on PC,

\- doesn't detect what you are watching onlie(HULU, Netflix),

\- doesn't has Anime DB(as I know they just parse TheTVDB).

Just saing what I've read from their campaign and retelling my comment below.

P.S. Yes, redirect from search input is pretty annoying

~~~
tallanvor
Detecting what you are watching on Hulu or Netflix is a stretch goal for them
and according to their description it would only be for Chrome. Right now it's
limited to avi, mkv, mp4, m4v files you watch on your computer.

------
egil
The kickstarter was posted yesterday. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7737134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7737134)
for the previous discussion.

------
philfrasty
[http://watched.li/](http://watched.li/) is awesome to track tv series

------
torarnv
How is this different from [http://trakt.tv](http://trakt.tv) ?

~~~
skipass
As I can see. They track PC and try to do the same with online content. Also,
maybe better watched list.

------
ritonlajoie
one more time ?

